# UCA202 Users... Help!



## rafa1552 (Jan 30, 2010)

I am trying to use the behringer UCA202 with my galaxy cm140 spl meter for REW measurements. I keep getting low levels with level checks after calibrating the soundcard channel, and spl meter. My input volume is grayed out in REW and I cannot find a line in volume control in the OS mixer. Anybody have ideas on how to raise the input level? Thanks!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Please direct responses to this existing thread. I'm closing this one, since it is crossposted.


----------

